# Raw Food Newbie... PLEASE critique



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello,

I just (okay, well he'll be 6 months in a few days) got a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff) boy from a breeder in Fallbrook, CA. He had been feeding him raw, but his guidelines were are little vague. I have continued the practice, but I feel like I'm doing it wrong. Here's his evening meal:

~ 1 lb of 80/20 ground beef
1-3 whole eggs
~ 1 cup plain yogurt or 1 cup cottage cheese with 1/2 cup goat's milk
~ 1 cup fruit vegetable slurry (blend up random veggies and fruits in a blender for easy mixing)
~ 6000 mg fish oil
1 Tbsp Morinda Care Noni Supplement
2 Cups Solid Gold Wolf Cub

I seem to be missing bones and organs from what I've read so far, but I'm a little lost. His poop is super runny and is not characteristic of what everyone is raving about here. Please help.

He's about 70 lbs. and seems to be growing about 2 lbs. per week or so.



Kyle

PS - Morning meal is just how ever much Solid Gold Wolf Cub he'll eat, usually about 1-1.5 cups.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

If his poops are runny, definitely add more bone. 

Was the puppy on raw the entire time? Did the breeder feed him raw from the start once he was eating on his own, (meaning, not from mama)?

You could try feeding chicken with bone for a bit to see if that settles his stomach and firms up the poo.

I'm fairly new to raw feeding myself and while I am getting pretty good at what to do, I don't want to steal the limelight from those who have been doing it for a long time and have the answers so I'll let them chime in with the rest.

I will add that I don't feed yogurt, cottage cheese or any type of milk. I feed only raw meat, organs, (well, eventually), and bone.

Edit: And by the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

WitterKT said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just (okay, well he'll be 6 months in a few days) got a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff) boy from a breeder in Fallbrook, CA. He had been feeding him raw, but his guidelines were are little vague. I have continued the practice, but I feel like I'm doing it wrong. Here's his evening meal:
> 
> ...


Hi Kyle,
His poops would be runny with this diet. There's no bone. I wonder why. I wonder why too that they recommend feeding raw with kibble? I've read it's not good to mix the two within 12 hours of each other as they digest at different rates. Is there 12 or more hours between am and pm meals? Are you feeding the kibble because the breeder did?

Also wolf cub has grains in it - brown rice, millet, barley, and rice brain. And flaxseed. That is the dog food I fed my youngest puppy before we switched to EVO and then next to raw. Dogs don't have the ability to digest grains. The best proof of this is with my youngest pup. He's lacks the enzymes to digest food. I give him enzymes twice daily. The most highly recommended diet for his condition is raw, not BARF (which contains grains, vegs, and fruits in addition to raw meat and bones). In addition dogs with this condition cannot digest huge amounts of bone. The enzymes are the same ones all dogs have and they digest fat and protein.

The fruit/veg slurry is optional. It depends on what raw diet you choose. BARF uses fruit/vegs. You need to cook and blend it because dogs have no way to digest the cell structure.

Supplements are not necessary on the RMB diet.

Seems like an awful lot of eggs as well. Hm... just wonder why the amount is so high.

The diary is fine on BARF as well but not necessary on RMB. However, I occasionally feed my pups 1/2 cup yogurt every third day or so.

I do give salmon oil capsules once a day too.

Personally, I don't like to feed any ground meat to my puppies. I'd rather feed as whole as possible. I follow the RMB diet. The BARF diet uses ground meat as a major portion of the diet. Usually in BARF, the meat is ground with bones of an unknown quantity of up to 30 to 50%. Bone content is ideal around 10% - RMB follows this guideline.

If you read the many sticky posts you'll get a better idea of how to balance your puppy's diet. Daily bone, such as a chicken hindquarter, for one meal is usually the easiest way to get adequate bone content.

Also recommended read is RawFedDogs website:

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB
It's simple and easy to follow.

Have fun!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

WitterKT said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just (okay, well he'll be 6 months in a few days) got a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff) boy from a breeder in Fallbrook, CA. He had been feeding him raw, but his guidelines were are little vague. I have continued the practice, but I feel like I'm doing it wrong. Here's his evening meal:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. What you are feeding is many times better than feeding kibble only. We can change up his diet a little and make it even better and healthier.

I'm not surprised he has the runs. Most of us here feed what is known as a prey model raw diet. I have feed this diet for over 8 years to 2 Great Danes.

One to three eggs a week is plenty. The veggie mush is very unnecessary. Dogs are carnivores and as such have no need for plant matter in their diet. I don't use fish oil but that sounds like an awful lot. Others who use fish oil can chime and and tell us about the amount. I feed fish instead of just the oil. The supplement is unnecessary if you are feeding meat, bones, and organs from a variety of animals.

The Solid Gold stuff is entirely unnecessary. It adds nothing to the diet and actually makes it worse.

Feeding bones and organs will make up for not feeding veggies and other supplements.

I suggest feeding nothing but chicken backs or quarters until he has good solid stools for a few days. Then you can gradually add in other protein sources such as turkey, pork, beef, fish, etc until he has a well rounded diet. The bones in the backs and quarters will make the stools solid pretty quickly.

You have a lot to learn about feeding a prey model raw diet so check out my web page linked in my sig. After you have read it, come back and ask questions because you will have them. We can have this big boy fixed up in no time. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You've gotten wonderful advice so far...but hello and welcome!!! Here's another good source to read up on raw:

Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

> =~ 1 lb of 80/20 ground beef
> 1-3 whole eggs
> ~ 1 cup plain yogurt or 1 cup cottage cheese with 1/2 cup goat's milk
> ~ 1 cup fruit vegetable slurry (blend up random veggies and fruits in a blender for easy mixing)
> ...


To me it looks like the breeder is trying to avoid overdoing calcium in the kibble by adding a lot of perfectly good fresh foods. He is getting maybe 1000 calories a day of kibble with its 'balanced' nutrition and it contains almost all of the calcium you are giving. The little dairy you give may have some calcium in it too but probably less than 10% of your pup's needs. The ground meat is high fat which is making up for the low fat in the kibble. The veggie slop ought to help with the loose stool, not doing the job apparently. Fish oil is good stuff too but that is a lot, it could cause loose stool as well.

Is this really what the breeder fed the pups? What were his stools like at the breeder's house? Could it be he is simply eating more now?

Anyway, welcome and I completely agree with the other posters. Toss the kibble, noni stuff, dairy and veggie slop and save the eggs and ground beef for when his stool is nice and firm on bony chicken.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi and welcome. :smile:

You have been given some great advice so far. Read the two links provided as they are very helpful and I refer to them both often. I think that you will find after doing some research that if you go to a Prey Model Raw diet things will be much easier and less complicated. :smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello & Welcome! It doesn't sound like your dog is getting near enough calcium. The others above have given you awesome suggestions. That is quite a bit of Fish Oil. From what I have read the recommended dose is 1000mg per 30# for a normal dog, 1000mg per 10# for a sick dog.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Calcium and large pups*

He probably was giving him yogurt or cottage cheese to aid in digestion and help with any "gas" furnace issues. You don't want to give your big dog too much calcium you want to grow him slow, his bones will develop for 18 months-24 months. Congrats on your Cane Corso!! This is an easy fix.


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Lots of good info guys. I'll start looking into the suggestions. I do still have a couple of questions as I begin my research, though.

1) Do I just give the bones to him whole? I don't recall ever having seen ground bones or anything at the market. Are all kinds of raw bones okay (beef, chicken, turkey, pork, fish, etc.)? 

2) Is there any point to feed him a kibble meal (i.e. Evo as one person had used) and one raw, or shall I feed him both meals raw? How much faw food should he get based on his weight? If I used one I'd research a grain-free (I really thought solid gold was; it's what the breeder recommended)

3) Are those noni/antioxidant supplements really just extra and unnecessary with this diet? I was explained by someone that antioxidants prevent the body from percieving joint imflammation as a bad thing in the body and hence prevent the body from attacking itself. I was further told that gluscosamine supplements are more corrective type supplements; they should be used after the diagnosis of damaged joints.

I'll get to reseaching... I really appreciate your help guys. My little guy is longing for a solid poo, and I think he'll get it in a few days .

Kyle


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

@ SassyMaxMom - It's really hard to say what the breeder fed him. He was talking about the ratio of protein and fat and that solid gold held that ratio pretty well. He said that he tried to feed the dogs this way, as that's what he saw when he went to Italy to see the Corso's in their homeland. 

I'm not gonna lie, I added in the veggie/fruit thing, the fish oil, and the noni on my own accord. I'll have to do more research; I really thought I was helping :/.

I took a look at the fish oil requirement. At 1g/30#, he'll be getting 3 pills per day. I'll probably pick up a jar of vitamin E to help with the absorbtion that I've read is necessary for dogs? So he'll get 3 Fish/1 E each day... 

Still looking at the references...

Thanks guys!


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Danemama08, RawFedDogs, and 3RingCircus, I read the links you posted. Thank you very much, they were very helpful in clarifying how to attack this issue. 

I is a bit odd to me that the dogs wouldn't need any additional vitamins that are outside of the meat, bones, and organs, but I'm not an expert on the subject. I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it, huh?

I am still a bit confused on the portioning. From my breeder's perspective, Valentino's ideal adult weight is 130 lbs. 2-3% of that would be 2.5-4 lbs. of raw food per day. Is this what I start him at while he's a 70 lb. pup or do I feed him less? Will this be close to the upper threshold of what he eats, or will he potentially eat 5-8 lbs. of food per day as a full grown dog?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Good questions*



WitterKT said:


> Lots of good info guys. I'll start looking into the suggestions. I do still have a couple of questions as I begin my research, though.
> 
> 1) Do I just give the bones to him whole? I don't recall ever having seen ground bones or anything at the market. Are all kinds of raw bones okay (beef, chicken, turkey, pork, fish, etc.)?
> 
> ...


Keep it simple you don't want to end up with garbage gut and that maybe what he is going through now anyway. Get rid of kibble. You can use the glucosamine for growing pains in your pup. But only if he is showing signs of growing pains and he will let you know.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Puppies*



WitterKT said:


> Danemama08, RawFedDogs, and 3RingCircus, I read the links you posted. Thank you very much, they were very helpful in clarifying how to attack this issue.
> 
> I is a bit odd to me that the dogs wouldn't need any additional vitamins that are outside of the meat, bones, and organs, but I'm not an expert on the subject. I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it, huh?
> 
> I am still a bit confused on the portioning. From my breeder's perspective, Valentino's ideal adult weight is 130 lbs. 2-3% of that would be 2.5-4 lbs. of raw food per day. Is this what I start him at while he's a 70 lb. pup or do I feed him less? Will this be close to the upper threshold of what he eats, or will he potentially eat 5-8 lbs. of food per day as a full grown dog?


Need more food while they grow. When he gets to his full weight/muscle fill he would probably at 130lbs be at 2.6 - 3 lbs a day average unless he is a working Cane Corso he may need some more.


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay... Well we fed him chicken thighs tonight as that was readily available at the supermarket down the road. He ate about 3 lbs. of it in a matter of minutes. This is a HUGE relief, as we had to coax him to eat his food in the past. Don't worry, I did read that bit on tough love that we will be applying to his feeding practices. I will not spend another 30 minute session trying to convince my picky boy to eat .


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Be very careful. It's 3 lbs a day he should start off with, not per meal. Over feeding is one of the biggest causes of digestive problems when beginning raw feeding. It's better to under feed the first few weeks than to over feed. He is going to eat a raw diet the rest of his life. Taking things slowly in the first couple of months won't hurt him and will make life easier for all of you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would personally start him off at only 1.5 pounds the first day. Then slowly add in more weight. His current maintenance level is based on his ideal adult weight. But remember that is just a guideline that may need to be adjusted up or down.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*If this helps %*

My Bulldog pup is 9 months old. He is getting 2.5% a day of his CURRENT weight. 2% just wasn't enough for him and I found that out within a week. IMO full weight doesn't "weigh in" here because your pup isn't underweight or sickly right? Ideal weight would be more towards goal weight what you want him to weigh currently. I would go with the 2.5% for starters. At 60 lbs that would be 1.5 lbs a day like Natalie said. 60 x 0.025 = 1.5 lbs and 1.5 x 16(oz) = 24 oz and 24 oz / 2 = 12 oz per meal 2 times a day.

Hugs to your boy


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the benefit of feeding raw is the immediate results. much of what you're going to do over the next six months is tried and true, along with trial and error.

welcome to the forum and believe me, if anyone can get you through the initial transition, this forum will.

the beauty of a raw fed diet with raw meaty bones as a prey model or frankenprey....is the sheer simplicity of it all.....it's actually pretty simple....humans like me muck it up and complicate it.....and overthink...


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome! 

So I think that I'll immediately cut down u to 2 lbs/day for simplicity. That will be a chicken rear quarter per meal, basically. Then after a week or so I'll add in a small portion of organ (probably liver) along with the meal, right? Start out by adding organ once a week and maybe bump it up two twice a week after a few months, right? 

After that, then I'll slowly ramp it up by adding a thigh or so until we eventually get to 3-4 lbs./day. After that I'll start to trade parts of the chicken meals with other types of raw meat mentioned here.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Typically I don't suggest adding in organs after about 2 months of feeding raw. Add in other protein sources in first and add in organs last. I really suggest you read and follow the guideline below. You can take it however fast as you want meaning that you speed things up but in the long run there really is no need to. The slower you take the transition the better results you'll see overall (less digestive upset). Although puppies typically transition much faster and the fact that he's been on raw of one form will help speed things up. Hope this helps and good luck!



> Commit To Change
> Make the switch, cold turkey, no pun intended! You do not want to start off your dog on raw feeding while still eating kibble. The two do not mix well together because it “confuses” the body about what it’s digesting. Feeding raw and kibble at the same time causes digestive upset and it is not recommended. If you do not want to throw away the kibble you have left, either donate it to a local animal rescue organization, they probably need it more than you do, or finish it.
> Make the decision to switch and stick to it. This is a gradual process that takes patience sometimes, so keep that in mind. Remember that you are doing this because it IS the best thing that you could ever do for your canine companions.
> Prepare yourself.
> ...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Continued....



> Weeks 1 and 2
> Fasting your dog one day before giving them anything raw is highly recommended, followed by a small meal of raw the first day is best. If switching a puppy to raw, it is not necessary to fast them a whole day since this is not good for them. I would recommend giving the puppy at least 6-12 hours between their last kibble meal and their first raw meal to keep the mixing of the two down to a minimum. Too much raw food all at once can be more detrimental than good. You will want to feed nothing but one protein source during this time. The most recommended thing to go with is bone in chicken parts, because chicken cheap, easy to find and easy for a dog to digest at first. I recommend feeding chicken backs for the first 2-3 days. Chicken backs are higher in bone content which the higher the bone content the firmer the stools will be because bone is a constipating agent, too much bone can cause problems but shouldn’t be an issue in the beginning. After the 3rd day I would add in chicken quarters alternating with backs, every other meal. Chicken leg quarters have a bit more meat to them, and less bone. You don’t want your dog to become constipated on nothing but chicken backs. Continue with alternating chicken backs and quarters until you have noticed consistent firm stools for at least 7 days in a row.
> Don’t Panic
> Hopefully at this point you haven’t seen any digestive upset! But if you have…DON’T PANIC! Dogs that have been on kibble for a long time generally have the hardest time with the switch because their bodies are not used to such a new food. Sometimes dogs go through something that some call the “detox” stage, but to me its more just a transition that the body must undergo from digesting overly processed, species inappropriate foods to whole, fresh, raw foods. During this time, digestive enzymes must change to be able to digest this new diet, and sometimes this can take up to a few weeks. Loose stool, and occasional vomiting is seen during this time, but these usually clear up within a day or so. If not, taking your dog to the vet is a good idea.
> ...


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

So I'm in the proccess of closing on a house. I'm going to wait to stock the deep freeze until then. In the meantime, where do I find chicken backs?? I've looked at 4 local grocery chains and a butcher with no luck. I have a friend that is a "butcher" for stater brothers, but he'll only be able to get it sporadically. We're currently feeding him chicken 1/4's. So they have enough bone in them? He basically swallows chicken thighs in one gulp; I shouldn't use those, right? Is it to early for turkey necks?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How are his poops on chicken quarters? If they are fine and solid with no runs then the quarters should be fine to feed. Most of these things we feed need to be ordered or really looked for especially chicken backs. I would say he needs to stay on chicken a little longer before transitioning to turkey but turkey necks could be the next source.

Alot of dogs will crunch once and swallow a piece of food, if he has really no issue with this other than that it should be fine, but you could always just keep it in the full quarter.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

WitterKT said:


> In the meantime, where do I find chicken backs??


Backs can be difficult to find. Usually you have to have them special ordered by the case. Chain stores usually can't do that because they aren't equipped for special orders. I generally have good luck at small independent grocery stores. Talk to the owner or meat manager and explain that you need to order a case of chicken backs and he can just add them to his regular order. He should tell you which day you can pick them up.



> We're currently feeding him chicken 1/4's. So they have enough bone in them?


If his stools are not soft or runny, they are ok.



> He basically swallows chicken thighs in one gulp; I shouldn't use those, right?


Right. You want to feed him something large enough that he has to chew.



> Is it to early for turkey necks?


After he's been on chicken for a couple of weeks without soft or runny stools, then you can throw turkey necks into the mix.


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm, well his stools are still pretty porraige-like. It sounds gross, but at the dog park I picked up his stool in a little black bag and kinda kneaded it to feel for any solid consistency. I felt a few solid (as in solid poop, not undigested bone) chunks in there, but as a whole it was still pretty runny. He seems pretty ravenous after his meal and like he's leaning out a bit. I think I'm going to up the ante from 1 chicken quarter 2x/day to 1 chicken quarter and a large thigh 2x/day. That would probably be about 3 lbs. daily. 

I was afraid of the ordering issue. Well, the good news is that I found a guy that can get it for me in bulk. It was pretty funny; he is a private vendor and I saw his van in a Food 4 Less parking lot. I called the number and he was more than willing to help me. I'll have to wait to see what his prices are later...

Is there an all inclusive list that I can use to give to this guy on what I should be ordering in bulk? You know, the staples... I saw danemama08 (I think?) post some examples of what she feeds her dogs; chicken backs, turkey necks, beef hearts, pork ribs, pork roasts, whole tilapia, pollock fillets, lamb ribs, beef/chicken liver, and beef kidneys. If I ordered that and only that in bulk, then relied on whatever other random stuff I could acquire for cheap as opportunity presented itself, would I be set up quite nicely? I was planning on ordering something like 3-500 lbs. at one time to minimize the number of times per year I'd have to stock up.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Since his stools are not firm, what you want to do is up the bone to meat ratio. Since right now all you have are quarters, I would trim some of the meat off as well as all organs and skin. I would also feed LESS right now until his poops are firm and solid. Over feeding is also a sign of loose stool.

As far as ordering in bulk that sounds great if you have the room. That's awesome that you found that vendor! :smile: Keep in mind that the first several weeks you will really only be feeding chicken and turkey, and a little pork. Organs won't be until you are about 2 months in as well as the beef heat as it is very rich. 

I would read this link again:
How to get started | Prey Model Raw

As well as the link in RFDs signature.


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Sara, thanks for the info. 

I'll take another look at that. I know that I'm just going to keep reading those links until the information is second nature to me. I won't be moving into my house and subsequently stocking the freezer for another month or so at the earliest, so I'll just buy chicken and turkey until then. 

I have been trimming the fat off of the meat; I guess I'll hack a little flesh off, too and just give him more servings to equal that pound. I'll keep the weight the same as you suggested until his stool starts to firm up a bit.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

WitterKT said:


> Hey Sara, thanks for the info.
> 
> I'll take another look at that. I know that I'm just going to keep reading those links until the information is second nature to me. I won't be moving into my house and subsequently stocking the freezer for another month or so at the earliest, so I'll just buy chicken and turkey until then.
> 
> I have been trimming the fat off of the meat; I guess I'll hack a little flesh off, too and just give him more servings to equal that pound. I'll keep the weight the same as you suggested until his stool starts to firm up a bit.


when transitioning any dog, less is more....and bone is the stabiliser.

the nuances and fine points come later....and you can overthink after transition..

in the beginning....your baby is healthy and needs easily digested food.....with a little more bone to firm up those stools....

if you're feeding 3 lbs per day, i'd cut back to 2 lbs per day divided into two or three meals....include more bone, cut the skin and excess fat off until you have a firm stool...

do this for about two weeks....let your baby get used to raw.

do away with the extras for now..if you feel that strongly about noni and yoghurt, add it in in a year when he's used to eating raw...although by then, you will probably research that it is not necessary...right now, stick to basics.

this is a life time commitment...don't worry about stocking up your freezer...for now, order chicken backs, turkey necks, whole chickens and turkeys...that's all you'll need for about a month....

then you'll start to move on...the slower you go, the better the odds your dog will have a proper amount of time to adjust...which includes firming up the gums, the teeth, the jaw, the neck muscles.....the digestive system...

take a deep breath.....it'll be okay. promise.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, that diet the breeder recommended is complicated and ineffective. I recently changed recipes and I do boneless beef for the morning and rmb's combined with some organ meat in the evening.

In addition, I rotate between mixing salmon oil in the morning meal to a whole egg with shell. Took me about a week to rationing out the ratio between meat and bone and now the poop is the way I like it, firm but not too crumbly.


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Alrighty... SO.

I've gotten him used to the PMR now. He seems to be pooping WAY less, and it's hard to tell the consistency of it because there are a few other dogs out there. My girlfriend says that she can tell which ones are his because they turn dusty fairly quickly, which is consistent with what I've seen here. 

Now I haven't given him fish oil since we started this diet, but I had a few questions about it. 

1) How do you administer it? It seems ineffective to just squirt it on the cut of meat (mainly chicken quarters at the moment) that he'll be eating for the day. Is this how you do it, for those of you who use fish oil?
2) I've read back and forth how vitamin E must be used to make it absorbable to canines. Do you guys believe this? I have seen it both ways on this forum, and have gotten good info from this group so I was curious as to what you've done. I have a few jars of CostCo regular (not that coated stuff) fish oil, so that's what I planned on using.


Thanks! All is going GREAT!! 

Kyle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just give fish oil capsules and the dogs take them like a treat. That seems the easiest way to give a omega fatty acid supplement.

The vitamin E thing I have no idea about. Why would you have to give it?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Some fish oils can be very rich and you need to introduce it slowly if you are using the pump. I did 1/2 pump a day for three days and then increased it by another 1/2 pump until he was at the full 2 pump dosage. We used Grizzly Salmon Oil but now we have moved on to Solid Gold Seameal. Salmon oil is really good to get your pups coat soft and thicker. I did put the oil right on top of their meat and they licked it off first then ate the meat.


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

You know, I never thought of that Danemama... I THINK he likes the stuff, so he probably will take it. Not to mention that he takes most things that we give him because he seems to trust us to some degree on our food selection. I guess the whole vitamin E thing was brought up about needing it for absorbtion. I'm not standing by the claims, but some said that without vitamin E, the oil won't be absorbed in the canine's system.

I currently use pills, Katie, but if we switch to liquid that is definitely reassuring to know that he licks it off the meat. Since it's the only supplement I see people using, I'd like to make sure that I'm able to give it to him correctly.

By the way, we have a playmate coming around Christmas for him. She'll be about 13-14 weeks old at that time. Will that be a good age for her to start eating raw? I want them on the same program as soon as possible... Of COURSE I'll take the correct steps to integrate her into the culture, but I want to ensure that her age isn't too early.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

WitterKT said:


> You know, I never thought of that Danemama... I THINK he likes the stuff, so he probably will take it. Not to mention that he takes most things that we give him because he seems to trust us to some degree on our food selection. I guess the whole vitamin E thing was brought up about needing it for absorbtion. I'm not standing by the claims, but some said that without vitamin E, the oil won't be absorbed in the canine's system.


Vitamin E supplement isn't needed for fish oil absorption.....Just give the fish oil supplement by itself.



> By the way, we have a playmate coming around Christmas for him. She'll be about 13-14 weeks old at that time. Will that be a good age for her to start eating raw? I want them on the same program as soon as possible... Of COURSE I'll take the correct steps to integrate her into the culture, but I want to ensure that her age isn't too early.


Its never too early to start a raw diet. I know quite a few raw feeding breeders that wean their puppies onto raw at 4-5 weeks old. What kind of puppy are you getting?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

It's not too early at all! Some people wean their pups right onto raw from mother's milk.


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

Another Cane Corso...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice!!! You'll have to post pictures when you get her :wink:


----------



## WitterKT (Jul 22, 2010)

I definitely will... It's my gift to Valentino


----------

